# Caribe



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

is it possible to id a male or female caribe.

at what size do these guys supposedly breed at.


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

ba bump


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

anyone...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nope

8"to breed i would say


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

ALL PYGO have no visable way to tell what sex they are.

And only a couple of hobbiest have successfuly bred cariba. 
And they have only bred a couple of times.

So.........what size tank you plan on getting?


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

i know 100 percent that i am going to be able to breed caribe's : )

if i can just get the right sex


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

what makes u think u are different from the many caribe owners who havnt been able to breed them?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> what makes u think u are different from the many caribe owners who havnt been able to breed them?


I would say confidence seperates him.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

911 said:


> i know 100 percent that i am going to be able to breed caribe's : )
> 
> if i can just get the right sex


I like your confidence.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Breeding Forum*_


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

This is for P. nattereri. The same goes for P. cariba:

_"SEXING AND REPRODUCTION:

The species is not sexually dimorphic. Breeders of piranhas in the home aquarium note visual differences between the sexes, but this scrutiny is limited to fish that are observed for a period of time, up to and including pre-spawning activity. Then some differences can be noted, but subtle due to such activity. References to body girth or coloration is limited to the female being full of roe and the male in pre-spawning colors. Other references to thickness of first ray of anal or body girth is inconsequential to visually attempt to determine sex when the fish are observed in the wild and in a large group. Therefore it is of no value in determining sexual morphs of the species."_ *
* Taked from OPEFE: http://www.opefe.com/nattereri.html










_"BREEDING (Caribas)

A few hobbyists have reportedly accomplished the breeding of Pygocentrus cariba. The requirements for breeding this species don't differ much from Pygocentrus nattereri, with a few exceptions. The dry season and wet season need to be applied to this species, but in itself is not really necessary. Good conditions, feeding and care all play an important part than just simulating the seasons. The aquarium size for a sexually mature pair, should be at least a minimum of 55 gallons, heavily planted on one side, the other side bare. The potential breeders should be afforded privacy, so sides of the aquarium should be blocked to prevent the fish from seeing you and free of outside disturbances. Males become dark and the females (at least on reported spawning) are the aggressors. They do build a nest consisting of blowing out sand and/or laying eggs in roots of plants. The rio Orinoco rivers water chemistry is as follows; pH: 4.5-7 (6.0); 2-8 dH (6); 75-82°F (24-28°C). For breeding purposes, water temperature should be at the high-end (84F). The area also undergoes a period of a dry season from October - March. The rainy season runs from April - September. Many aquarists go to a lot of trouble to set up water chemistry and aquascaping to get their fish to spawn. The problem seems to be to get the fish in the mood and try to simulate (and stimulate) their spawning season. While it is true that most fish spawn seasonally, it is not necessarily because it is compulsory for them, only that the habitat regulates when they can. If the habitat allows continuous spawning, most commonly in hydroelectric reservoirs, then the fish will take advantage of that. An example is the Brazilian piranha Serrasalmus spilopleura (= S. maculatus), which changes its behavior to spawn continuously in reservoirs (Dale Speirs, California Academy of Sciences).

According to hobbyist and business owner, Jim Smith formerly of Lurking In The Weeds Pet Store in Michigan, who has successfully bred this species, he recommends keeping an air stone going on one side of the tank. This way when you simulate a dry season (for 1 week) you can turn off filters. Drop the water level down 20% of fill. Keep a close watch of weather patterns as Jim says these fish are effected by barometric pressure (some authorities dispute this), but I personally have seen a much greater degree of pre-breeding behavior at the start of rains here in Oregon. At the onset of the rainy season, raise the water level up again at fill. Restart the filter, use peat as this to will encourage fish to get into breeding behavior. For the wet season, water was raised at 1-degree temperature difference from the current water temperature. The fish react to changes in rainwater in the Amazon and helps make the breeding season begin. Jim stated that he had good success following this regimen even though it is time-consuming. The end results did bear fruit. Aquarist attempting this should remember, each circumstances are different. What worked for Jim may not work for you and there are many reason's for that. Some hobbyist take the opinion all they have to do is simulate the conditions and their fish automatically will spawn. As discussed here and elsewhere in OPEFE, it takes more than that and certainly the fishes must be conditioned first. Without this key, then you are basically wasting your time. There is no magic formula, but common sense does help and knowing the fish and what their requirements are, helps tremendously in bringing a satisfactory result."_*
* http://www.opefe.com/cariba.html

Good luck on your breeding attemp


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

50/50 but its very very hard


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

911 said:


> i know 100 percent that i am going to be able to breed caribe's : )
> 
> if i can just get the right sex


Share the wealth, if you know 100% then i want to know what your secret is????? It must be Pheromones


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

me too...goodluck on breeding them..ive read storys on how hard it would be to breed them..good luck anyways


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Just go to the amazon. Put up a big plastic fence in the water with a trillion holes in it and place a load of caribe and yah







after the seasons all shopuld be good.. just hope your nre yarn doesnt get dried out haha


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

911 said:


> i know 100 percent that i am going to be able to breed caribe's : )
> 
> if i can just get the right sex


I think you complete faith in your personal abilities shows that you could join the ranks of a select few caribe breeders. Keep the attitude going, im rooting for you!









By the way, have you tried a hand at breeding piranhas before?


----------



## Rune (Oct 18, 2006)

911 said:


> i know 100 percent that i am going to be able to breed caribe's : )
> 
> if i can just get the right sex


Man i like you attitude ... please post what you are doing and how it's going on the way









Regards

Rune
Norway


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll just say this much for now, the tank size is somewhere in the 4 digits. Breeding probably won't start happening till march-early june 2007. i will let you guys know what i did, and if i have more than enough spawn I will be more than happy to give them away.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

911 said:


> I'll just say this much for now, the tank size is somewhere in the 4 digits. Breeding probably won't start happening till march-early june 2007. i will let you guys know what i did, and if i have more than enough spawn I will be more than happy to give them away.


We are definately gonna want to see pix of that tank dude.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

belive it when I see it.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

in the 4 digits, i guess we might see some caribe fry down the road. Wish you the best of luck


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

good luck and get some pics of that tank plz


----------

